# Major problem? Looking at buying house



## Ruthjohn

We found our "dream" home, but after looking at it again my husband noticed a crack that goes across the ceiling and down through the fireplace. It is an outside wall on the second floor. It is located about half way across the back of the house (there are rooms located to the left and right of this area with no cracks)  Just wondering if we should still pursue this house or keep looking. It has all we are looking for - except the crack of course! Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kok328

Hire a home inspector. 
They will let you know what else if anything could become a show stopper.


----------



## doechsli

Looks like some settling issues.....it may be minor, could be major.  Get an inspection.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I tried rotating the ceiling pic and it wouldn't let me attach it to your original post so here it is.


----------



## nealtw

I am sure there would be many questions asked before we come close to figuring this out.
Having and experienced set of eyes look at it would be best bet.
Real brick fireplaces have a footing to sit on and is mostly constructed independent of the house, wood in the house can expand and contract while the fireplace does not move.
If the fireplace interferes with this movement things do get damage.

But everyone looking at this house is seeing this so if you love it, get some good idea what is wrong and the expected cost to fix and negotiate the price so the sellers are paying for the fix.


----------



## joecaption

Attic above this area?
Just a few of the many things it could be.
Did someone try and sheetrock over a failing plaster ceiling?
Was enough and long enough screws used?
Did the screws miss the joist.
Attic being used for storage with undersized joist.
Insect or moisture damage.
Cracked joist.
Old roof leak.
As mentioned someone that knew what they were doing should be able to quickly figure this out.


----------



## Speedbump

That last picture looks like a rookie did the mud joints on the drywall.


----------



## chrisn

Speedbump said:


> That last picture looks like a rookie did the mud joints on the drywall.



looks more like a monkey did it, not bad for it:down:


----------



## cmccomb

U don't live in Florida do ya?


----------

